# Itinerary Critiques for 11 Day Oahu Trip



## Beefnot (Nov 3, 2014)

T minus 2 months until our 11-day trip to Oahu. It will be my me, wifey, three kids (6, and two 4 year-olds) plus my wife's cousin. We will be staying all 10 days down in Ko Olina area at Disney Aulani (maybe the cousin will stay at Marriott Ko Olina for part of the time if an exchange I have out there comes through). I was initially worried that 11 days on Oahu would be frightfully boring, but now that I've got a draft itinerary together, I'm more concerned about doing too much and not having enough quality time at the resort. Would gladly welcome any critiques:


*Day 1:* Arrive in paradise at around 12p. Hang out around the resort.
*Day 2:* Hang out around the resort
*Day 3:* Honololu/Waikiki area
<1p - 630p> -- Tantalus drive, Manoa falls, walking the beach, sunset dinner at Duke's
<7p - 9p> -- Watch Hilton Hawaiian Village Polynesian show and fireworks thereafter

*Day 4:* Ho'Omaluhia Botanical Garden (3 hours)
*Day 5:* Tour North Shore and East Oahu
<10a - 2p> -- North Shore / Waimea Botanical Garden / Waimea Bay
<2p - 5p> -- East Oahu Drive and Hanauma Bay

*Day 6:* Polynesian Cultural Center & Ha: Breath of Life Show (all day)
*Day 7:* Spa day for wife and cousin; maybe do Paradise Cove Luau that night (Question: is Luau even necessary if we do the Ha: Breath of Life Show at PCC? Or should we skip Ha and do Paradise Cove instead?)
*Day 8:* Miscellaneous Self-Guided Stuff (Most of the day)
Dole Plantation, Makaha Valley, Makua Beach, Hawaiian Plantation Village, Hawaiian Railway Society

*Day 9:* Pearl Harbor and Aloha Swap Meet (4-5 hours)
*Day 10:* Honolulu/Waikiki area again
<9a - 12p> Kuhio Beach, Ala Moana Market, Punchbowl Cemetary
<1p - 4p> Dolphin Quest for kids
<5p - 7p> I dunno, hang out and wait for traffic to die down

*Day 11: *Fly home
I think I do still need to optimize the itinerary for proximity between attractions, as I don't think I have them all sequenced in the most logical way. Anything we won't miss much if we cut out?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2014)

Aren't you doing this trip with a bunch of little ones?  Personally, I think it's way to much "stuff" for a young family.


----------



## Blues (Nov 3, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> *Day 6:* Polynesian Cultural Center & Ha: Breath of Life Show (all day)
> *Day 7:* Spa day for wife and cousin; maybe do Paradise Cove Luau
> 
> While the Polynesian Cultural Center is a bit hokey, I actually like their villages that show the various cultures.  As far as the luau+show: the luau is mediocre.  The show tends to be fairly good (haven't seen this one), but the venue is disappointing enough that it really detracts from it.  It's kind of an indoor/outdoor thing, where the stage is outdoors but you're indoors seated at tables set up in an auditorium-like setting.  Last couple of times I was there, we were seated far enough away that the show was disappointing as a consequence.  I imagine that if you pay extra for the good seats, it may be better than I remember it.
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2014)

I liked the PCC big show, but the luau was basically a crowded buffet with mediocre food - skip it.  Just have a casual meal, for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Beefnot (Nov 3, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Aren't you doing this trip with a bunch of little ones? Personally, I think it's way to much "stuff" for a young family.


 
Well, my wife always gets on me about our vacations. I always have us ripping and running and we are all operating on fumes by the end of the trip. I love squeezing the most out of our time on vacation, but well, wifey not so much. The kids just love having fun, even if they are worn out. Maybe I'll slow it down, just a tad this time around. 



Blues said:


> Beefnot said:
> 
> 
> > But the real problem with the luau+show is that fact that, due to their being the Mormon Church and all, *there's no beer, wine, or drinks!* That really puts a crimp in enjoying either the dinner or show, IMHO.
> ...


----------



## slip (Nov 3, 2014)

I liked the PCC and the Breath of Life show. I agree with Dennis that the luau 
Food was only mediocre and the luau was nothing special. I would tone it down
A bit too. Part of vacationing is relaxing too. Just because your not doing 
Something doesn't mean your not getting anything out of it. Have some
Island time.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 3, 2014)

With 11 days on Oahu, I think you would be foolish to skip the Polynesian Cultural Center.


----------



## rifleman69 (Nov 3, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> With 11 days on Oahu, I think you would be foolish to skip the Polynesian Cultural Center.



Agreed, PCC is a fun experience...I enjoyed the show as a kid but the food stunk back then too.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 4, 2014)

Day 4: Ho'Omaluhia Botanical Garden (3 hours)

Day 5: Tour North Shore and East Oahu

    <10a - 2p> -- North Shore / Waimea Botanical Garden / Waimea Bay

====
When I saw mention of 'Botanical Garden' two days in a row I imagined two 4 - year olds saying... "Please Daddy, no more Tanical Garden" 
I mean, I'm a grown woman who LIKES botanical gardens and I can imagine myself saying "One is enough."

====
My other thought is...why bother to stay at what I've heard is an amazing resort -- when you will hardly be there. Definitely more time to just enjoy where you staying.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 4, 2014)

Keep in mind the PCC villages open at noon, and they close at 5:00 to prep for the dinner and show.  So that gives you exactly five hours to see the place, and all the villages.  The demonstrations they put on can all be seen if you plan your time wisely, and don't dawdle.  (With kids, it's impossible to NOT dawdle.)  So plan accordingly.  I'd skip the PCC luau, and go for the one the next night. Your kids will be exhausted.

Unless you intend to only drive around and look at things, your itinerary is way too busy.  Getting from one place to another is not going to be as easy as you think, and may take longer than you're planning.  Be prepared to adjust your schedule.

Your list of things to do is excellent, but I'll be surprised if you do half of it.  You'll wish you had spent more time at some things.

Best of all - it's Hawaii.  You can always come back. 

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## klpca (Nov 4, 2014)

We are busy vacationers too but, speaking as  mom, some of those days would make me cranky, especially with three kids in tow. 

After a we had a few vacations under our belts we settled on one destination/activity per day, then the rest of the time was unplanned. Sometimes we hung out and sometimes we did something that caught our eye. This allowed for some spontaneity and gave the kids some say in our itinerary. My kids would have wanted to swim in the pools all day in Hawaii.

We loved the hike up Diamond Head. Your kids may like the sense of accomplishment. The views are great. Just something to consider.

And since we are voting, I'd save the PCC for when the kids are older. That's a long day for them.


----------



## jestme (Nov 4, 2014)

I will be there around the same time as you are. You have neglected to include any time for rain, or any plans of what to do if there is some. 
To me, if you have vacations planned down to the hour, it is overplanned and you should expect a lot of disappointments if your goal is to stay on schedule. Vacation for me is getting away from schedule and going with what I feel like doing that day. Sure, have a list of optional things to do, and try to group them so you don't spend the whole time driving. But, forget your regularly full day timer or computer scheduled calendar days when you are on vacation.
Another subtle thing is the time change. You are planning on having a 6 and two 4 year old's still be awake and not cranky for the fireworks after a full day at what would be 9:00-11:00 PM for them at home. Good luck with that.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 4, 2014)

Day 5 is very impractical.  You are driving to north shore then turning around and driving the opposite way.  Rather do east oahu after Ho o maluhia tour (bring bread for feeding ducks and fish).  This lets you drive up the H3 to botanical garden then drive through waimanalo to hanauma bay. Start day 4 at 9am and you should have enough time.  Only problem might be driving back to koolina in traffic.  
Make day 5 and 6 the same itinerary.   You are already going to north shore on day 5 so take a leisurely drive to see the north shore stuff and get to pcc by 12:30 pm or so.  Start the day at 8:30 am in the morning and have an early lunch at the shrimp trucks on the way to pcc.
Day 8..  dole plantation do it on Day 5 when you go north shore and pcc. Its on the way and you would not want to drive 45 minutes for this attraction then head back to koolina.  Also the railway is only open for public rides on sunday if i remember correctly.   Your timeline puts day 8 at Wednesday because th hhv fireworks are on friday night.
Day 9 aloha swap meet is only open on Wednesday,  Saturday and Sunday.   I reccomend going there on Saturday or Sunday as there are a lot more vendors.  Also recommend you do pearl harbor on day 8.  Goto pearl harbor in morning then back to resort in afternoon and drive to makaha valley and maukua cave in after noon.  Pearl harbor can be an all day affair if you do arizona tour and walk the exhibit. Plus you can do the bowfin submarine tour (not recommended for claustrophobic).  Then there is also the aviation museum and the battleship Missouri tours.  If you like history you will love spending a day here.  
You are doing a lot of driving and trying to cram a lot into yiur stay.  If this is a once in a lifetime trip or you are not coming back to hawaii for 15 years or more then i would try to all that.  If you are coming back i would slow down a little.  Life here in the islands is a little more "laid back" then the rush and go of say lax.  I would recommend that you slow down and enjoy a more leisurely pace to your itinerary.   Slow down and enjoy the sights and experience without having to rush around to your next destination.   With my tweeks you should have an extra days to spend at aulani on day 6 and 9.
PM me and i will help you tweak your itinerary.   Are you coming in on Jan 3 2015?


----------



## linsj (Nov 4, 2014)

Even without kids, your itinerary exhausts me just reading it. Deleting half of it is more realistic, especially with young kids. A huge part of being in Hawaii is slowing down and relaxing.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 4, 2014)

What day of the week is Day 1, Wednesday?  HHV only has fireworks on Fridays.


If the Christmas lights & decorations are still up downtown, they are worth seeing during the day.  Last year we went down the day after the lighting, during the day, and it was very interesting.  This year we're going down for the lighting on the 6th. 

http://www.honolulucitylights.org/blogs/events/14572199-2014-opening-night-festivities

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...ghts&qpvt=honolulu+christmas+lights&FORM=IGRE


I didn't see the NPS Punch Bowl and National Cemetery on your list?

http://www.cem.va.gov/CEMs/nchp/nmcp.asp


Sea Life Park? Just a note that in January, you might see whales off the coast in this area.

http://www.sealifeparkhawaii.com/attractions.asp


Hanauma Bay? Note that there is a blow hole near by, that's worth seeing.

http://www.hanaumabay.info/


A drive North along the coast from Ko'Olina? Great local beaches.


There's an old train that runs thru Ko'Olina that might be fun for your kids. Think it only runs on Sundays?

http://www.hawaiianrailway.com/

http://lookintohawaii.com/article.aspx?id=24


Walk over to the ex JW Marriott and see if they still have the shark & sting ray tank.

http://www.tripadvisor.co.nz/Locati...ilani_Resort_and_Spa-Kapolei_Oahu_Hawaii.html


Assuming your in a TS at Aulani, you need to go to Costco, Foodland, and/or Target to get groceries your 1st day.


Meet-up with Frank808 while your there and say high.


----------



## Beefnot (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks so very much for all of the feedback so far!  



Ron98GT said:


> What day of the week is Day 1, Wednesday? HHV only has fireworks on Fridays.




Dingdingding, you are correct!



linsj said:


> Even without kids, your itinerary exhausts me just reading it. Deleting half of it is more realistic, especially with young kids. A huge part of being in Hawaii is slowing down and relaxing.




Doubtful I would delete half of it. Besides, the kids have already been programmed that vacation time is rip'n'run time. They'll be on board for the ride! The big thing for me though is, sure I will remember that I was on vacation, but I want to remember the things I did while on vacation. I don't remember lounging, I remember doing. 




b2bailey said:


> When I saw mention of 'Botanical Garden' two days in a row I imagined two 4 - year olds saying... "Please Daddy, no more Tanical Garden"


 
That was very funny.  The reason I'd like to go to both is the waterfall at Waimea and the catch and release fishing at Ho'omaluhia.

I love to pre-plan and I love to run the family ragged on our vacations, but I do place things "on the bubble" that we can miss, which allows us to ad lib. We also have large blocks of time on "activity days" that will still allow for time at the resort.  And on "spa day" it will be daddy time with the kids.  Woop woop!



BMWguynw said:


> (With kids, it's impossible to NOT dawdle.) So plan accordingly. I'd skip the PCC luau, and go for the one the next night. Your kids will be exhausted.


 
Consider the PCC luau skipped.  



BocaBoy said:


> With 11 days on Oahu, I think you would be foolish to skip the Polynesian Cultural Center.


 
From what I have read, I do not disagree.  But with three little kids, I just wonder how much interest they will have.



klpca said:


> We loved the hike up Diamond Head. Your kids may like the sense of accomplishment.


 
I figured Diamond Head may be a bit too much for the 4-year olds (or my wife for that matter...she is allergic to using any muscles or breaking a sweat on vacation), but I will take a second look and possibly figure that in.



frank808 said:


> Day 5 is very impractical. You are driving to north shore then turning around and driving the opposite way. Rather do east oahu after Ho o maluhia tour (bring bread for feeding ducks and fish). This lets you drive up the H3 to botanical garden then drive through waimanalo to hanauma bay. Start day 4 at 9am and you should have enough time. Only problem might be driving back to koolina in traffic.
> Make day 5 and 6 the same itinerary. You are already going to north shore on day 5 so take a leisurely drive to see the north shore stuff and get to pcc by 12:30 pm or so. Start the day at 8:30 am in the morning and have an early lunch at the shrimp trucks on the way to pcc.
> Day 8.. dole plantation do it on Day 5 when you go north shore and pcc. Its on the way and you would not want to drive 45 minutes for this attraction then head back to koolina. Also the railway is only open for public rides on sunday if i remember correctly. Your timeline puts day 8 at Wednesday because th hhv fireworks are on friday night.
> Day 9 aloha swap meet is only open on Wednesday, Saturday and Sunday. I reccomend going there on Saturday or Sunday as there are a lot more vendors. Also recommend you do pearl harbor on day 8. Goto pearl harbor in morning then back to resort in afternoon and drive to makaha valley and maukua cave in after noon. Pearl harbor can be an all day affair if you do arizona tour and walk the exhibit. Plus you can do the bowfin submarine tour (not recommended for claustrophobic). Then there is also the aviation museum and the battleship Missouri tours. If you like history you will love spending a day here.
> ...


 
Great feedback.  I got some work to do on the itinerary.  Thanks!


----------



## Beefnot (Nov 4, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> I didn't see the NPS Punch Bowl and National Cemetery on your list?
> 
> Sea Life Park? Just a note that in January, you might see whales off the coast in this area.
> 
> ...


 
Punchbowl and Cemetary are on Day 10.  Sea Life Park, I've read that it is pretty tired.  Plus we do our share of Sea World over here in Cali, so we will skip that.  Hanauma was Day 5.  Day 1 is indeed grocery day.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 4, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Punchbowl and Cemetary are on Day 10.  Sea Life Park, I've read that it is pretty tired.  Plus we do our share of Sea World over here in Cali, so we will skip that.  Hanauma was Day 5.  Day 1 is indeed grocery day.



Although Costco is good for big box items, and I'm sure you'll go there your 1st day, Foodland is the place to go for misc. groceries and seafood. There isn't any place to get groceries in Ko'Olina, so you'll probably be going to Foodland, in Kapolei, near Costco & Target.  You want to sign-up to get the best prices and discounts, if you you haven't already.  We just type in our local phone number.

http://www.foodland.com/


----------



## davidvel (Nov 4, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Well, my wife always gets on me about our vacations. I always have us ripping and running and we are all operating on fumes by the end of the trip. I love squeezing the most out of our time on vacation, but well, wifey not so much. The kids just love having fun, even if they are worn out. Maybe I'll slow it down, just a tad this time around.





Beefnot said:


> Doubtful I would delete half of it. Besides, the kids have already been programmed that vacation time is rip'n'run time. They'll be on board for the ride! The big thing for me though is, sure I will remember that I was on vacation, but I want to remember the things I did while on vacation. I don't remember lounging, I remember doing.


Sounds like *you*'re a super Type "A", so *your* itinerary should be perfect for *you.*

Not sure about your wife and kids, but it sounds like they're _programmed_ to like it.


----------



## linsj (Nov 4, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Sea Life Park, I've read that it is pretty tired.  Plus we do our share of Sea World over here in Cali, so we will skip that.



Good decision. After having been to several SeaWorlds, I was disappointed with Sea Life Park.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2014)

Diamond Head is a vertical climb - first a very steep trail over rock, and then 216 steps.  They have to rescue people from it all the time.  I would not take little kids, nor will your wife enjoy it, based on your description.  When we did it, there were people laid out along the trail, who were simply exhausted.



> the mostly unpaved trail winds over uneven rock, ascends 74 steps, then through a tunnel and up another steep 99 steps. Next is a small lighted tunnel to a narrow spiral staircase (43 steps) inside a coastal artillery observation platform built in 1908. From the summit above the observation platform both Waikiki and the Pacific Ocean can be seen in detail. It is a short but steep hike – it is a *560 ft. elevation gain* for a total elevation of 762 ft.


----------



## klpca (Nov 4, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Diamond Head is a vertical climb - first a very steep trail over rock, and then 216 steps.  They have to rescue people from it all the time.  I would not take little kids, nor will your wife enjoy it, based on your description.  When we did it, there were people laid out along the trail, who were simply exhausted.



In the "everyone is different" box, we did this hike on a four hour layover in Honolulu, including time to rent a car, return the car, change clothes, and wait for our interisland flight. My Auntie Bernie did it about two years ago and she's over 70. She was huffing and puffing for sure, but she made it. 

Our kids never did this hike when they were little, but they went all over Sequoia and Yosemite from the time they were two (including the hike up to Nevada Falls). Daddy did some carrying (and with Beef's *two* four year olds that would probably be an issue) but this hike is a fairly easy one in my book. It is important for people to know their own limitations though. If you aren't in reasonable shape, this could be challenging. I agree that if Beef's wife isn't into hiking, she would probably not find this fun. It's lots of up.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2014)

OK, but Beef's wife DOESN'T enjoy hiking, and I can't imagine that she can carry one of the 4 year olds when they poop out.  

Also - since this is very steep - it is dangerous for little ones - you would have to hold on to them every second for safety.

Let mom and the kids have half a day at the pool or the beach (guaranteed, the pool/beach will be the 4 year olds favorite thing in Hawaii) and Beef and any older kids or adults can do the hike.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 4, 2014)

If your wife does not enjoy hiking, I would skip Manoa Falls. It's a moderate to challenging 2 miles round trip from the parking lot. At times it's rocky and slippery. In the end, we did not see much water last month when we were there.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 5, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> OK, but Beef's wife DOESN'T enjoy hiking, and I can't imagine that she can carry one of the 4 year olds when they poop out.
> 
> Also - since this is very steep - it is dangerous for little ones - you would have to hold on to them every second for safety.
> 
> Let mom and the kids have half a day at the pool or the beach (guaranteed, the pool/beach will be the 4 year olds favorite thing in Hawaii) and Beef and any older kids or adults can do the hike.


The switch backs don't look to bad, but those stairs look like a knee killer and it looks like they go up for ever in the photo.


----------



## Beefnot (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok itinerary tweak still in process. Will be reaching out to frank808 soon to get another review.



DeniseM said:


> OK, but Beef's wife DOESN'T enjoy hiking, and I can't imagine that she can carry one of the 4 year olds when they poop out.
> 
> Also - since this is very steep - it is dangerous for little ones - you would have to hold on to them every second for safety.


 


LisaH said:


> If your wife does not enjoy hiking, I would skip Manoa Falls. It's a moderate to challenging 2 miles round trip from the parking lot. At times it's rocky and slippery. In the end, we did not see much water last month when we were there.


 

Ok so I think we will skip those hikes this time around 




davidvel said:


> Sounds like *you*'re a super Type "A", so *your* itinerary should be perfect for *you.*
> 
> Not sure about your wife and kids, but it sounds like they're _programmed_ to like it.


 

 It may not be perfect for them while we're there, but they will sure appreciate the memories afterward. I'll promise to take it slower _next_ time we go to Hawaii. Unless it is a different island, in which case all bets are off!


----------



## jestme (Nov 5, 2014)

> It may not be perfect for them while we're there, but they will sure appreciate the memories afterward. I'll promise to take it slower _next_ time we go to Hawaii. Unless it is a different island, in which case all bets are off!



Quote from a long married person: Happy wife. Happy life. Unless I miss-understand, it is her vacation too. If the memories they have (not you) after it's over aren't all favorable, you won't be going back.


----------



## Beefnot (Nov 5, 2014)

jestme said:


> Quote from a long married person: Happy wife. Happy life. Unless I miss-understand, it is her vacation too. If the memories they have (not you) after it's over aren't all favorable, you won't be going back.


 
Well, I've been married 10 years, not long, but not short. And we've been timesharing for the last 3 years, ripping and running. While wifey complains a little, all of our memories are quite favorable, and we keep going back for more. She tells me that although she wouldn't mind slowing it down a bit, she loves every minute of it and appreciates looking back at the photos and reminiscing on what we did after the fact. Especially because she's not a planner at all.  And the kids LOVE ripping and running!


----------



## frank808 (Nov 5, 2014)

Your kids would love spending some time at Aulani.  They will have a blast.  
Agree that you should skip sea life park if you have been to seaworld.  Much more to do at seaworld.
You should do the fia fia luau at marriott koolina as the chief is pretty entertaining.  The paradise cove is lovely though and just make sure to get there early as there are krafts and games for your enjoyment.
Gotta stop by leonards to get some maldasadas!  Also get shave ice at waikele shopping center right by sports authority.
Make sure you get a breakfast at least once from koa pancake house and you have to try at least once the macadamia nut pancake sauce from boots and kimos.
I will either be at MKO or Aulani when you are visiting.  Hope we can meet up!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 5, 2014)

Personally, I think Luaus are a waste of time for little ones - they are expensive, the kids won't like the food, and they will be bored with the music and dancing quickly.  Luaus can be kind of long for little ones to sit.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 5, 2014)

frank808 said:


> Your kids would love spending some time at Aulani.  They will have a blast.
> Agree that you should skip sea life park if you have been to seaworld.  Much more to do at seaworld.
> You should do the fia fia luau at marriott koolina as the chief is pretty entertaining.  The paradise cove is lovely though and just make sure to get there early as there are krafts and games for your enjoyment.
> Gotta stop by leonards to get some maldasadas!  Also get shave ice at waikele shopping center right by sports authority.
> ...


The Fia Fia Luau show isn't at the Ko'olina yet but still at Sea Life Park.

Here is a link for discount tickets.  We enjoyed this Luau show as we had seen Chief Sielu perform at the Cultural Center many years ago.  He is still the same great performer and has done so much for his country so he earned his title that he is very thankful for and proud of.

All the fame hasn't changed him at all and he really wants everyone to have a great evening with him and everyone.  You really feel it but the show at the Cultural Center is also great.  I would skip the Luau there but see the show or you need to come back again.   Most likely, you will as most of us do.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 6, 2014)

Leave a little space for SERENDIPITY. One of my favorite Oahu stories -- last year after we checked out of our hotel and were headed home -- I told my husband I had a surprise for him. I didn't know how we were getting to the airport. I had planned to take a shuttle but seems they were all tied up. While sitting in the lobby the bell person came over and asked if we needed a cab. I figured that was the easy answer so said yes. He said..."Let me know when you are ready." We gathered our things and followed him out the door to a black limo that was waiting at the curb. Same price as a cab but twice the fun!


----------



## frank808 (Nov 6, 2014)

Fia Fia will be performing at MKO in just a couple of weeks.  All his signs and advertising is back at the resort.  Beefnot is arriving in January.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 6, 2014)

There is a nice and free shuttle that runs between MKO, the harbor, Roys, what used to be the JW Marriott, and the Aulani.  I think it ran about every 1/2 hour.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 6, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> There is a nice and free shuttle that runs between MKO, the harbor, Roys, what used to be the JW Marriott, and the Aulani.  I think it ran about every 1/2 hour.



Yes the shuttle runs within Ko Olina resort, quite a perk for Ko Olina guests and residents.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 6, 2014)

frank808 said:


> Fia Fia will be performing at MKO in just a couple of weeks.  All his signs and advertising is back at the resort.  Beefnot is arriving in January.


I have read here that some people are seeing it even from their condo upstairs or lanai but it will not give you the same feeling as when you are there with the Chief and other performers and everyone else.

It is a true Aloha feeling with very warm and loving vibes.  The real show lasted  an hour and a half where we saw it at Marine Life Park.  Here is the link, if it is still working.  It was last night.

Chief’s Luau Schedule:

4:30 pm - Check in table opens at the luau
5:00 pm - Luau begins with activities
5:40 pm - Imu ceremony
6:15 pm - Dinner
7:00 pm - Awa welcoming ceremony
*7:30 pm - Luau show
9:00 pm - Luau ends
*


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 6, 2014)

iconnections said:


> I have read here that some people are seeing it even from their condo upstairs or lanai but it will not give you the same feeling as when you are there with the Chief and other performers and everyone else.
> 
> It is a true Aloha feeling with very warm and loving vibes.  The real show lasted  an hour and a half where we saw it at Marine Life Park.  Here is the link, if it is still working.  It was last night.
> 
> ...


I saw the show a couple of years ago at MKO for free. I just sat in the grass, across the public sidewalk, drank my Longboard, and enjoyed the show, less the food.


----------



## HatTrick (Nov 6, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> Leave a little space for SERENDIPITY.



Agreed. She has the most _amazing_ hands.


----------



## hibbert6 (Nov 8, 2014)

> Doubtful I would delete half of it. Besides, the kids have already been programmed that vacation time is rip'n'run time. They'll be on board for the ride! The big thing for me though is, sure I will remember that I was on vacation, but I want to remember the things I did while on vacation. I don't remember lounging, I remember doing.



Beef,

I'm a teacher, and what you have planned sounds like an extended field trip.  Those are good, and educational.  Vacations are  different.

I got married at age 40.  My vacations, up to that point, were adventurous - motorcycling through Europe, Habitat For Humanity trips to 3rd world countries...but when we honeymooned in Hawaii, I learned that my new wife wanted to relax by the pool - the POOL??? - next to gorgeous beaches where we could snorkel and body surf.  

When we went on vacations with her son, I learned that he was content - no, THRILLED - to swim in a pool all day - it didn't matter to him if we were at a Caribbean resort or a Motel 6, especially if there were other kids to play with.

And especially since you're spending the big bucks to stay at Aiulani (one of the very few "Amenity-Driven" resorts on the Islands) and assuming you want to remain married, I would suggest spending every other day at the resort.  If not that, then spend those days - at least a few hours of them - on other beaches.  Things like Pearl Harbor: please do NOT take the kids. They won't appreciate any of it and they will disturb those trying to take in the enormity of what happened there.  Aulani and other resorts have "Kids Clubs"  (resort child care).  Leave the kids and take your wife to PH.  And take a day to yourself to do the hikes.

The kids will remember FUN, and the pooka shell necklaces they made at the kids club.  Your wife will remember relaxing by the pool. And you will get in some wonderful experiences.  And, believe it or not, I bet you'll even get used to relaxing by the pool. 

Just my 2 cents as a Dad, and now Grandad to a 4 year old.

Dave[IMGR][/IMGR]


----------



## Beefnot (Nov 8, 2014)

Unfortunately I highly doubt we will spend every other day at the pool. If I do not remain married, it would not be due to how we vacation, otherwise we would not have survived the last three years of vacations. I have found rip'n'run vacationing to be the absolute easiest part of marriage. Now we do lounge, for example in our summer Palm Springs trips, it is dominated by pool time. But in Hawaiian paradise where there is so much to do and see, not a chance. I can do that a lot cheaper staying on the mainland. As I mentioned previously, wifey does appreciate the activity. As a matter of fact, we are on a weekend family vacation rich now with every day at a theme park. I am typing this from LegoLand, and my wife loves every minute of it. She has a lower energy level, but she does enjoy the photo ops and video, and the kids love going full bore too. I know that many prefer to fly to exotic places to simply lounge, but that is just not the way I roll. The family has found a workable equilibrium to balance my desire to go all day every day with my wife's inclination to veg. Oh, and yes the kids will be at Aunty's Beach House on Pearl Harbor day!

P.S. Big shout out to frank808 who continues to help me refine my itinerary. Think I am getting close, and will post in the near future.


----------



## HatTrick (Nov 8, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> rip'n'run vacationing



Your vacation involves shoplifting?


----------



## cgeidl (Nov 8, 2014)

*Combine Punchbowk with Tantalus drive*

Do on day three as Tantalus goes right by Punchbowl.


----------



## Beefnot (Nov 25, 2014)

With the aid of some of the tips from some of you, and particularly frank808's patient and thorough feedback, I believe I've got the pre-planned itinerary in place for the most part. My wife is on board and excited, although we agreed that we will audible as necessary.


*Wed, Day 1:* Arrive at ~12p <2p – 9p> FREE TIME

*Day 2*
<9a – 12p> -- Dole Plantation
<1230p – 2p> -- North Shore, Shrimp shack in Haleiwa town, Matsumotos shave ice
<2p – 9p> FREE TIME

*Day 3*
<10a - 630p> -- Kuhio Beach, Ala Moana Market, Tantalus drive, walking 
the beach, Punchbowl Cemetery, sunset dinner at Duke's 
<7p - 9p> -- Watch Hilton Hawaiian Village Polynesian show and fireworks 

*Day 4*
<9a – 2p> FREE TIME
<2p – 7p> Hawaiian Plantation Village, Makaha Valley, Makua Beach/Cave 

*Day 5*
<9a – 12p> Aloha Stadium Swap Meet 
<1p – 6p> Pearl Harbor

*Day 6*
<11a – 12p> Kahuku shrimp shacks (Romis)
<1230p – 7p>-- Polynesian Cultural Center, Ha: Breath of Life Show (no luau)

*Day 7*
<10a – 4p> FREE TIME (Spa day for wife and cousin)
<10a – 2p> Daddy and Kids at Waimea Botanical Garden / Waimea Bay
<5p – 9p> Paradise Cove Luau or Fia Fia Luau

*Day 8*
<9a – 12p> Dolphin Quest 
<12p – 9p> FREE TIME

*Day 9*
<10 - 2p> -- Ho’Omaluhia Botanical Garden
<2p - 6p> -- East Oahu Drive, Waimanolo, and Hanauma Bay, dinner 

*Day 10*
<All Day> FREE TIME

*Day 11: *Fly home 


*QUESTION:* My wife really wants to do a luau. Does it make sense to see the Ha: Breath of Life show at PCC plus do a luau (most likely Fia Fia), or is just the luau plenty fine?


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 8, 2014)

My kids have been climbing Diamond Head since they were 4. The first time I gave my oldest daughter a little lollipop on the way up and on the way down. I've had my fill of Diamond Head--before kids we use to jog from HHV, up and down Diamond Head and back.  But the last 3 years my youngest daughter has insisted that we climb it. And last year they thought it would be fun to walk back to HHV. No I'm not advocating that, but just wanted to let you know my kids love it.  

However, I would only take little kids if there is a 1 adult for EACH child.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 8, 2014)

If you have an Entertainment Book, II Gold, or watch Groupon, you could save money on a Luau, although you would have to go to Germaine's or Paradise Cove, but 25% off is still 25% off. 


Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 8, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> With the aid of some of the tips from some of you, and particularly frank808's patient and thorough feedback, I believe I've got the pre-planned itinerary in place for the most part. My wife is on board and excited, although we agreed that we will audible as necessary.
> 
> 
> *Wed, Day 1:* Arrive at ~12p <2p – 9p> FREE TIME
> ...


My recommendation is not to miss the Ha: Breath of Life Show and see some of the villages, if you have time.  The Fia Fia Luau and show is very nice too but it is different.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 8, 2014)

jehb2 said:


> My kids have been climbing Diamond Head since they were 4. The first time I gave my oldest daughter a little lollipop on the way up and on the way down. I've had my fill of Diamond Head--before kids we use to jog from HHV, up and down Diamond Head and back. But the last 3 years my youngest daughter has insisted that we climb it. And last year they thought it would be fun to walk back to HHV. No I'm not advocating that, but just wanted to let you know my kids love it.
> 
> However, I would only take little kids if there is a 1 adult for EACH child.


 
Dangit, see this is the problem I have with seeking input, I become influenced by it   There will be 4 adults to my 3 children, so now I am considering shoehorning Diamondhead in somewhere or maybe replacing my Day 4 itinerary with Diamondhead.



iconnections said:


> My recommendation is not to miss the Ha: Breath of Life Show and see some of the villages, if you have time. The Fia Fia Luau and show is very nice too but it is different.


 
I guess we'll plan on both, thanks!


----------



## klpca (Dec 9, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Dangit, see this is the problem I have with seeking input, I become influenced by it   There will be 4 adults to my 3 children, so now I am considering shoehorning Diamondhead in somewhere or maybe replacing my Day 4 itinerary with Diamondhead.



In your case, I think that kids will not be the issue, but your spouse may not be on board with the plan.  There's nothing worse on a hike than someone who doesn't want to be there. Tread carefully, my friend.


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 9, 2014)

Not sure this has been discussed, but you can book your tickets to Pearl Harbor aka USS Arizona online now.


----------

